# Im scared plz help!



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hey guys i have a 20 gallon tank...im not sure how to cycle it though...i added some gravel and water from my friends fish tank and put it into the new 20 gallon tank...im not sure what to do next though...should i let it cycle for a while? how long will it take? and how should i add the p's?? can i just throw them in there?
im scared to do something wrong because i dont want the fish to die...so any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

you should cycle the tank with goldfish 1st. See if you can put your ps in your friend's tank while yours is cycling. Usually takes about 4-6 weeks for a tank to cycle. If you're going to put your ps in there, I suggest monitoring it really closely for stress and buying some bio-spira and adding that in. I heard they work really well. Also, add make sure you condition your new water and add a bit of salt. 1 tablespoon for 10 gallons of water. Good luck


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

All I did was wait for 5 days and I filled it with tap water. But you'll have to add something called Cycle that matures water fast and some feeder fish to help in the cycle process while ofcourse leaving your filter running 24/7. Just before you get your P take a water sample to the LFS and make them test it for you to see if you levels are okay. If not, then either do water changes or wait more. Also my PH was up so I used PH Adjust down and it fixed my levels right on. Next day my P's were in.

Also you said a 20 gal, I wouldn't put more than one p in there.


----------

